
Method-1 Manned Robot Project - hourislate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re6P7WP2N5w
======
mike_hearn
Really guys?

I kind of want this to be true, but I will bet you anything it's fake.

Firstly, the source. The only references to a "Korea Future Technology" I can
find lead back to this guy's Instagram account. Vitaly Bulgarov is a
professional 3D graphics artist who specialises in, amongst other things, very
realistic looking mech warriors.

His website makes a series of improbable claims, including that he worked for
Boston Dynamics as a "conceptual and industrial designer". But in 2015 he
posted a picture to his Instagram about him _visiting_ Boston Dynamics. There
is no evidence anywhere that he ever worked for them - if he did anything for
them at all he'd have done some contract VFX work.

Secondly, why would a company making a project that can only have military
funding allow videos to be released on some random dudes Facebook page, why
wouldn't they announce as a big splash to get the company the credit?

Thirdly, in one picture there's a set of "carbon fibre legs waiting to be
tested", which show no motors or metal pieces. In the other photos the legs
are made of metal. Which is it?

Finally, the continuity glitches. Watch the door carefully in this video

[https://youtu.be/Re6P7WP2N5w?t=28s](https://youtu.be/Re6P7WP2N5w?t=28s)

It's to the right of the robot. At the 29 second mark it suddenly goes from
closed to open in the space of a single frame - the video backdrop is
composited from multiple shots, but the robot isn't.

This is a very talented graphics artist screwing with people.

~~~
rawnlq
At the 29 sec mark it just seems like the lights got turned off in that room?

~~~
mike_hearn
Maybe you are right. Re-watching, it can also be explained that way.

I am still very skeptical. If there's one place you don't want to "announce"
your new robot project, it's on the social media pages of a guy who
specialises in 3D graphics rendering projects of robots.

------
drtse4
Better video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re6P7WP2N5w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re6P7WP2N5w)

~~~
camtarn
There's quite some lag between input and arm movement there! I wonder if
they're planning to improve that, to enhance the sense that the robot arm is
an extension of the operator's real arm, or whether operators just need to get
used to it. If the latter, I could imagine this being comical in the hands of
an untrained operator, sending everything in their vicinity flying :)

~~~
KON_Air
Looks fast enough for industrial application. Though I doubt there is much use
for a "slightly narrower and several thousand times expensive" forklift. I
mean sure there is, but I can't think of any.

Besides stealing one and redecorating the city I'm living in.

With missile racks on the back and two recoiless rifles for arms. And backward
legs. And a B52 cockpit. and clan wolf paint...

------
agumonkey
That's why we don't insult nerds.

------
tomcam
Well that's been my daydream for 40+ years. I have a blessed life but... I'm
feeling some serious envy. Mad props to this team.

------
Baeocystin
12-year-old me is jumping up and down with excitement.

43-year-old me is pretty damn impressed, too.

[edit] if it's fake, I fully admit to being fooled. It's impressive work.

------
ovi256
Do I even need to point out this is a 3D rendering ?

One of the creators, Vitaly Bulgarov, is a well-known concept designer and
animator, as extensively documented on his websites. He sells 3D designs and
training materials. He has worked on AAA films and video games.

------
weremine
Looks like the evil robots off Robocop!!

~~~
agumonkey
He has a name you know. It's Edward Tuohnhein.

